# Camargue Horses running in water



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Love, love, love, love, love your pictures!! Took a look at your gallery, all of them are outstanding!!! Great work!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Austin, your work is fantastic! How amazing that you were able to travel to Africa!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow all those pictures are so... amazing! I love them all.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Wow. I went through your galleries and I love them. Have you considered submitting some of your photographs to National Geographic? That's what they reminded me of.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

oh my gosh i love all of your photos they are great


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow they are amazing


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Austin Thomas (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi,

I am glad that you like the Camargue Horses image. I will post some more horse images in the future.

Thanks and regards,

Austin


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

amazing picture! 
camargues are beautiful <3


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Your photos are beautiful. 
I just have to say the first photo in your mammals gallery of the cheetah hunting the gazelle. That gazelle has this "oh ****" look on his face Lol
Not really funny I guess but its the food chain right.


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

LOVE your work! You have a good eye Keep promoting your photos, I think you will go far!


----------

